# What movement is used in the TAG Heuer Professional 2000 quartz?



## c-wat

I've got a Tag Heuer Profession 2000 Quartz (black face, date, steel and 18 K gold). It's been a terrific watch and I've been extremly happy with it. Does anyone know what quartz movement is inside of the Tag Professional line? I have heard that Tag uses ETA parts, is this true, and if so any idea which ETA quartz model is used in my watch? Thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

It is true Tag uses Eta movements. Take off the back and look... the model number is usually beside a Eta logo, a small shield. 

Or go to Tag's website. You can often find the movement in that information.


----------



## dmr33

What is the model number on your watch (see caseback)... In general, the OEM movement in the full size 2000 Classic, 2000 Exclusive and 2000 Quartz non-chrono watches is the ETA, 7 Jewel, Cal 955.112. Note... that is all pre 2002 watches. Today they are using a cheaper 1 jewel ETA movement.

Good luck.

David


----------



## RPF

What's with Tag and cheap ETA movements? Spending a few dollars more on a better movement is surely justified by the multi-k price tag.


----------



## jeremy_pedrena

dmr33 said:


> What is the model number on your watch (see caseback)... In general, the OEM movement in the full size 2000 Classic, 2000 Exclusive and 2000 Quartz non-chrono watches is the ETA, 7 Jewel, Cal 955.112. Note... that is all pre 2002 watches. Today they are using a cheaper 1 jewel ETA movement.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> David


Hi, David!

I would also like to know the movement inside my Tag Heuer.

And do you have an idea when it was produced?

Model: WK1112.BA0311

Printed at the back:

WK1112-1
XT7363

It's an all stainless steel model.

Puchased on Christmas of 2004 at Duty Free Philippines.

Thank you very much

Jeremy


----------



## c-wat

Thanks very much for the info. My watch was purchased in 2002. So it sounds like I may have lucked out. That is unfortunate that Tag has moved towards cheaper movements. Its a shame that marketing plays such a massive roll in the watch industry, rarely do you know what you're actually getting beneath the case.


----------



## c-wat

Here's a link to the ETA website. You can get a nice visual on most of their new movements without having to open your watch up.

www.eta.ch


----------



## enricodepaoli

c-wat said:


> Here's a link to the ETA website. You can get a nice visual on most of their new movements without having to open your watch up.
> 
> www.eta.ch


www.eta.CH ???

are you saying all these companies use chinese movements in their swiss timepieces ???


----------



## Bruce Reding

enricodepaoli said:


> www.eta.CH ???
> 
> are you saying all these companies use chinese movements in their swiss timepieces ???


Are you referring to the CH at the end of their web address? CH stands for Confederation Helvetique. It's what the Swiss call themselves. (Just like Germany is called Deutschland in Germany.)


----------



## enricodepaoli

Bruce Reding said:


> Are you referring to the CH at the end of their web address? CH stands for Confederation Helvetique. It's what the Swiss call themselves. (Just like Germany is called Deutschland in Germany.)


Yes I was. Sorry for my dumb question and thanks for the info (and releif).

Nothing personal against the country, of course. I know they make some great hi-tech stuff among other things. But when we buy a watch based on "Swiss Tradition", we expect it to be... Swiss !

Thanks again,

E.


----------

